# Calling All Potheads



## DevilsBrew (Aug 20, 2013)

With Fall approaching, I am in the market for a new crock pot.  This time around I want to go programmable.  Any brand recommendations?


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 20, 2013)

Aaaaaaahhh. The fall meal made in a slow cooker! I am looking forward to it as well.

Personally, I love ours: http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...+Beach+Programmable+Slow+Cooker.jsp?locale=en

I like the handles that are far from the pot. In the past we had slow cookers that had small handles and it is a PITA to carry when hot.

Happy cooking!

Andrew


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 20, 2013)

Reminds me of a family get together a few years back. There was a huge argument on the difference between a slow cooker and a crock pot.


----------



## Jags (Aug 20, 2013)

Subscribing.  I want a programmable one as well.  And make it oval, not round, please.


----------



## begreen (Aug 20, 2013)

Folks seem to like the Cuisinarts a lot. FWIW, this unit is the top seller at Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/Crock-Pot-SCV...en-Stainless/dp/B001KVZTFO/ref=zg_bs_694666_1
For affordability the Hamilton Beach 33565Simplicity 6 qt. gets high marks.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 20, 2013)

They probably make them with WiFi now.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 20, 2013)

WiFi?  I am trying to figure out kWhs.  He he.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback.  I'm looking forward to being slow cooker crazy this year.  There are so many options out there and I don't want to get stuck with a dud.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 20, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I'm looking forward to being slow cooker crazy this year. There are so many options out there and I don't want to get stuck with a dud.


 
I'm glad Mrs. Straw doesn't  think like you


----------



## Jags (Aug 20, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> They probably make them with WiFi now.


 
There is an app for that...


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 20, 2013)

I like BB's idea of using the crock pot outside in the summer.


----------



## btuser (Aug 20, 2013)

If I was going to get one I'd make sure it had a really good temp control with a digital readout.   I've been experimenting with sous vide (slow cooking in a water bath) using my beer brewing kettle,  but its a little large for smaller meals.  It would be cool to use it on the kitchen table.


----------



## begreen (Aug 20, 2013)

One important feature for some folks is delayed start. Check for this if it's important to you.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 20, 2013)

I am somewhat at a loss as to the use of programmable start. I just envision tepid food sitting for hours before the heat kicks in.


----------



## Jags (Aug 20, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I am somewhat at a loss as to the use of programmable start. I just envision tepid food sitting for hours before the heat kicks in.


 
Refrigerate the whole pot first (overnight).  That sucker will stay cold for hours till the crock turns on and starts to heat.  I often get the crock pot setup at night.  Stick it in the fridge and in the morning crank it on before I head out the door (crock only in the fridge, not the heating elements).


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 20, 2013)

Jags said:


> Refrigerate the whole pot first (overnight). That sucker will stay cold for hours till the crock turns on and starts to heat. I often get the crock pot setup at night. Stick it in the fridge and in the morning crank it on before I head out the door (crock only in the fridge, not the heating elements).


 
I have done somewhat the same. I feel like an old man saying that- even with a premium brand- I feel a bit uneasy leaving with the heating element on all day.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 20, 2013)

Jags- I completely dismissed the idea of the built- in insulation. How does it know when to keep the cold stuff cold, and the hot stuff hot?  (old joke, I know)


----------



## Jags (Aug 20, 2013)

How do it know, how do it know?


----------



## Jags (Aug 20, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I feel a bit uneasy leaving with the heating element on all day.


 
Yet builds a fire in a steel box with a chimney running through the ceiling and roof lines (in a wooden house)....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 20, 2013)

Jags said:


> Yet builds a fire in a steel box with a chimney running through the ceiling and roof lines (in a wooden house)....


 
You colledj boys may be comfortable with all that 'tricity everywhere, but no sir- I don't a trust it one bit.

Cept'n my computer


----------



## Jags (Aug 20, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Cept'n my computer


 
Look OUT!  That cell phone (battery) in your front jeans pocket is about to bite something important.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 20, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> With Fall approaching, I am in the market for a new crock pot. This time around I want to go programmable. Any brand recommendations?


ahhh, HAM AND BEANS, BABY!! (made on the firepit in the big kettle, of course.....just reheated later in the fall in the crockpot!)


----------



## ScotO (Aug 20, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I have done somewhat the same. I feel like an old man saying that- even with a premium brand- I feel a bit uneasy leaving with the heating element on all day.


plug it into a GFI circuit, and you shouldn't have any worries....


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 20, 2013)

And I thought this thread was going to be about something else..... 

So, since I'm here, I might as well chime in.  My crockpot kicked 2 falls ago.  I used it almost everday from labor day until Easter for everything from chili to apple cobbler and everything in between.  When it died, I did the same thing, looked at all of the options, sizes, feature, etc and finally decided on none of them.  

My hubby bought me an oval Le Creuset 9 1/2 qt oval french oven and that's all I use.  Thank god I was with him when he bought it or he would have bought the 15 1/2 qt goose pot that weight 25 lbs BEFORE you put anything in it! (Bigger is not better always). I've since bought a few other pieces -we have an outlet store nearby so I don't have to remortgage the house for each piece. I have a ceramic top stove, no issues there either.  

I have no regrets, don't miss my crockpot and have a nice collection now of enameled cast iron with tons of uses!


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 20, 2013)

Le Creuset.  Sweet.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 20, 2013)

The big one that was being cleared out at Home Depot five years ago with the digital display, high, low and auto. For $19.95 in stainless steel. Good grief there are probably all of one plant in China making all of them. Two hundred watts and a large chunk of ceramic pot ain't rocket surgery. 

Funny thing about slow cookers. Back when we got married crock pots were just coming into vogue. We got twelve of them as wedding presents. We labeled each with the giver's name and made a list of them to prevent giving one back to somebody.

Christmas presents for folks for years.

ETA: It was 33 years, after I bought the one at HD, before we ever cooked anything in one.


----------



## begreen (Aug 20, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I have done somewhat the same. I feel like an old man saying that- even with a premium brand- I feel a bit uneasy leaving with the heating element on all day.


 
Do you leave a wood stove going all day?


----------



## Dix (Aug 20, 2013)

What a crushing thread


----------



## begreen (Aug 20, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> And I thought this thread was going to be about something else.....
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby bought me an oval Le Creuset 9 1/2 qt oval french oven and that's all I use. Thank god I was with him when he bought it or he would have bought the 15 1/2 qt goose pot that weight 25 lbs BEFORE you put anything in it! (Bigger is not better always). I've since bought a few other pieces -we have an outlet store nearby so I don't have to remortgage the house for each piece. I have a ceramic top stove, no issues there either.


 
That's all we have and use. And it's purple.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 20, 2013)

begreen said:


> That's all we have and use. And it's purple.


While my favorite color is purple, I'm sort of a traditionalist when it comes to my cookware....mine are all flame. Figured they wouldn't ever discontinue their original color


----------



## begreen (Aug 20, 2013)

I asked my cousin who loves her crockpot. Looks like she has the fancier Hamilton Beach unit with full digital controls.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 20, 2013)

My thought on digital....something else to break, just a thought.  But my car windows crank down too, so consider the paranoid source


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 20, 2013)

The plan is to find a way to have a ready made meal without being in the kitchen.  I'm hoping to be spending more time hiking and such this winter.  When I was married I made everything from scratch and would spend Sat afternoons learning new tricks, like how to make pasta. Now that I am single I don't want to mess around. That is the reason why I have never smoked a meal. I get it going and halfway through I lose patience and grill it up.

I've become my grandfather. *sigh* The Ruth Stout of the Kitchen.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 20, 2013)

Don't slow cookers have safety features that shut them off incase of overheat? Maybe a type or surge protector or something?????


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 20, 2013)

Yep.  The programmable ones will either shut off or go to a warm setting.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 20, 2013)

The computers people leave on are a bigger fire hazard by far than a slow cooker. Or an air conditioner for that matter.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 20, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> The plan is to find a way to have a ready made meal without being in the kitchen


That changes things then....you should look into this model 





 (Sorry guys)


----------



## Grisu (Aug 20, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> That changes things then....you should look into this model
> 
> View attachment 109136
> 
> ...


 
I have the other version.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 21, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> That is the reason why I have never smoked a meal.


 
So why are you responding to a thread called, "Calling all Potheads"?



Grisu said:


> I have the other version.


 
Pics, or it didn't happen!!


Actually, I would be happy with a slow cooker that cooks EVENLY. That is, without breaking the bank. I agree with Jags, I lean toward the oval ones, you can do more stuff with them.
My two favorite things for the crockpot are making pulled pork (get it good and charred in the oven or grill first), and my annual overnight apple butter that I set up on Christmas Eve, and get up the next morning to put up in 8 oz jars for prezzies. Man, if that don't make the house smell fantastic, I don't know what will!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 21, 2013)

Our favorite dish in the slow cooker is probably carnitas, followed by slow cooker ribs in sauce


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2013)

Jeni - I know that you know that I like to cook, but I did NOT give you permission to use my picture.

Sorry for the shirtless pic, ladies.  I was just trying to whip up a quick Belgium waffle for breakfast.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 21, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Our favorite dish in the slow cooker is probably carnitas, followed by slow cooker ribs in sauce


 
You could share the recipes, you know.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 21, 2013)

The ribs are easy- add boneless ribs to sauce, slow cook.

The carnitas- I would have to ask my better half


----------



## rideau (Aug 21, 2013)

My slow cooker is just putting any pot on the soapstone top of my stove.

In the winter I occasionally leave soups or stews for days, adding new things each day to change the taste a bit.

House smells nice, there is always a warm meal ready, no electricity used, no time wasted in the kitchen.  Works for me.


----------



## begreen (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm going to try that this winter on the T6 trivets. There's a Milwaukee pork stew I have a hankering to try out first.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Aug 21, 2013)

we recently purchased this slow cooked and are quite happy with it,
http://www.cuisinart.com/products/slow_cookers_rice_cookers/psc-650.html


----------



## BrianK (Aug 25, 2013)

I just bought one of the highest quality units made. Well ... It gets hot. A Good Will special, $7, plus all the big old candles they had on the shelf. 

Cooked me up some fire starters last week. Three oz. Dixie cups. Half the batch had shredded paper from my office paper shredder and half had fine sawdust from my table saw. Use about one and a half oz. of wax in each cup. Gotta mix up the sawdust with the wax though. They separated when I poured the wax in. These burn about 12-15 minutes. Did 200 this time. 

Mmm mmm good.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Aug 25, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Aaaaaaahhh. The fall meal made in a slow cooker! I am looking forward to it as well.
> 
> Personally, I love ours: http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...+Beach+Programmable+Slow+Cooker.jsp?locale=en
> 
> ...



That's the one we have it is a life saver !

Pete


----------



## basod (Aug 26, 2013)

One recipe I had never had until I shacked up with the GF is pork and sauerkraut. They sell big bags of refrigerated kraut right next to the boston butts here - always wondered why.
Some mashed potatoes on the side - I like a touch of Chachere's on the pork


----------



## ScotO (Aug 26, 2013)

basod said:


> One recipe I had never had until I shacked up with the GF is pork and sauerkraut. They sell big bags of refrigerated kraut right next to the boston butts here - always wondered why.
> Some mashed potatoes on the side - I like a touch of Chachere's on the pork


That's been a staple in my family since I was born......I'm pretty sure that Gerber even makes a pork and kraut baby food!


----------



## Jags (Aug 26, 2013)

basod said:


> I like a touch of Chachere's on the pork


 
Try adding some caraway seeds to the kraut when cooking.  Thank me later.


----------



## basod (Aug 26, 2013)

Jags said:


> Try adding some caraway seeds to the kraut when cooking. Thank me later.


Will do.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 26, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> That's been a staple in my family since I was born......I'm pretty sure that Gerber even makes a pork and kraut baby food!


 

..,But sold only in PA stores.
(and maybe N. Maryland.)


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 26, 2013)

basod said:


> One recipe I had never had until I shacked up with the GF is pork and sauerkraut. They sell big bags of refrigerated kraut right next to the boston butts here - always wondered why.
> Some mashed potatoes on the side - I like a touch of Chachere's on the pork


Poor a bottle of your favorite beer or cider (hard or not) in the crockpot with some cut up granny smith apples or a few sweet potatoes, a family "twist" here that gets rave reviews (plus I make my own kraut, an added plus)


----------



## firebroad (Aug 27, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Poor a bottle of your favorite beer or cider (hard or not) in the crockpot with some cut up granny smith apples or a few sweet potatoes, a family "twist" here that gets rave reviews (plus I make my own kraut, an added plus)


 
Stop it!!
Geez, guess what I want for breakfast.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 27, 2013)

Jags said:


> Try adding some caraway seeds to the kraut when cooking. Thank me later.


 
Does it give about the same taste as fermenting the kraut with caraway? firebroad suggested caraway in the fermenter, but the wife is not as big a fan as I am (at least in baked goods), so this seems like a good way to test it out before I make 30# of kraut thatshe won't eat.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 27, 2013)

I have been flipping through slow cooker cookbooks...cheese cake is possible!  Oh my!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Aug 27, 2013)

Last night I was lazy and threw Spanish rice ( two boxes ) 4 cups water and chicken in. It turned out amazing this morning ! Sometimes the simpler the better with a crock pot.

Pete


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 27, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Does it give about the same taste as fermenting the kraut with caraway? firebroad suggested caraway in the fermenter, but the wife is not as big a fan as I am (at least in baked goods), so this seems like a good way to test it out before I make 30# of kraut thatshe won't eat.


I dont ferment anything with my cabbage, I add it when use it, naked kraut is what I can.  I like caraway but it doesn't agree with me.  My hubby loves it and just sprinkles it on before he eats it.


----------



## Jags (Aug 28, 2013)

I agree with Jeni.  Add the stuff when cooking the Kraut.  A blank canvass has more versatility than something that is already tainted with a flavor.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 29, 2013)

begreen said:


> Folks seem to like the Cuisinarts a lot. FWIW, this unit is the top seller at Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/Crock-Pot-SCV...en-Stainless/dp/B001KVZTFO/ref=zg_bs_694666_1
> For affordability the Hamilton Beach 33565Simplicity 6 qt. gets high marks.


 
Picked up the Hamilton Beach 6quart 33969.  Thanks all!


----------

